# Sticky  English Only



## Yellow Fever

It has come to my attention recently that there are many posts were written in languages other than English. SSC is an international forum and English is the official language for communication, using other languages outside of their home sections is prohibited . The only exception is when the English language news source or data are not available and need to rely on foreign articles, in this case non English posts but with the English translation will be permitted.


----------

